# Asian in Vegas?



## mille162 (May 6, 2016)

Taking out an Indonesian client in Vegas in 3 weeks. She prefers Asian cuisine but no raw fish (sushi restaurant ok if good noodles or cooked fish). Staying at Palms for event, so prob prefer something on the strip

We've done Nobu to death. Have been to and liked Basho Sushi, bit looking for something new.

I did Masa a few years back and did not like the sushi, never tried anything else on the menu.

Its been 5+ years since I was at Tao last, is it still good?

Any suggestions on phenomenal Ramen or High end Chinese or Indonesian? 

Money no object entertaining client/friend kinda nite, let me know where you would go


----------



## YG420 (May 7, 2016)

Take her to the saefood buffett at the rio


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 7, 2016)

YG sorry but the Rio buffet is terrible. There is a sushi place just north of the strip called Yama sushi. It's not too fancy but the food is very good and comes out quickly. I visit every time in in Vegas. Will be there in October too


----------



## YG420 (May 7, 2016)

Well most of the time i go to vegas i barley eat hehe


----------



## Asteger (May 7, 2016)

Indonesian? You should find out if she's Muslim, or if not then play it safe and assume so. Sorry as I know nothing about Vegas, but I think that's would be the obvious suggestion. Not sure from your message if you've met her before or not.


----------



## Zweber12 (May 7, 2016)

Maybe a Korean BBQ instead? There are a couple good ones in town..


----------



## Noodle Soup (May 7, 2016)

Try "China Town" in the Spring Mountain road area. It is actually a mix of about every Asian cuisine restaurant you can think of. And I second the Korean BBQ comment. I didn't know I liked sea weed so much until I tried it in one of these places.


----------



## rogue108 (May 20, 2016)

I would skip Tao, I feel like the quality of all their restaurants have declined. The food isn't bad, but I don't find it special considering the price. I feel like I am have mediocre Asian Fusion at Nobu Prices and all that extra money is just paying for the extra large Buddha and the atmosphere.


----------



## IndoorOutdoorCook (May 20, 2016)

Lotus of Siam one of the best thai restaurants in the country


----------



## panda (May 20, 2016)

I thought this was gonna be about massage parlours &#128513;


----------



## bkultra (May 20, 2016)

panda said:


> I thought this was gonna be about massage parlours &#128513;



I like to order off the menu there too


----------



## rogue108 (May 21, 2016)

If that menu was available it would have to be a GFE restaurant. The appy would definitely be a BBBJ, possibly a side order ofDATY, not sure about the main, but dessert would definitely be BBBJCIMNQNS...Haha


----------



## mille162 (May 23, 2016)

Ended up at the Lao Sze Chuan at The Palms (convenience as we had suites there), food wasn't bad, their non-traditional dishes were much better than the traditional ones. Not up to par with a normal vegas eating experience, but we were pressed for time with other activities going on, and the entire group was there on property so the convenience of just sitting down, and having others stop by the table to join us and shake a hand trumped quality.

Friday afternoon had an event at Marquee, so we opted to eat there at Jose Andres Mexican-Chinese fusion place China Poblano. I loved my dishes, she thought they were way too salty and "over flavored". The DanDan dish was a different interpretation served with an almost mole like thick sauce, the braised pork dishes were mouth watering. I'd recommend it for a casual afternoon heavy lunch, or lighter dinner. In over 15 years of doing trade shows and events in Vegas, this is the first time I've ever come home without having a memorable meal (well, at a restaurant, lol).


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 23, 2016)

Next time go to Yama, then report back.


----------



## Johnb (May 29, 2016)

There are two places that are the best of there kind (maybe in the entire west)

Lotus of Siam (Thai)
Raku (Japanese)


----------

